# uPlay+ is Ubisoft’s new game subscription service



## Owenge (Jun 11, 2019)

another one.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2019)

No thanks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

The idea is cool, but.... IDK ugh. At least it's not stupid cloud gaming.


----------



## CrazyFryta (Jun 11, 2019)

It costs too much


----------



## GameSystem (Jun 11, 2019)

Doesn't actually sound like that bad of a deal. Think Gamefly, but there doesn't seem to be a limit to how many games you can play per month at once. I guess it's good for people with a ton of free time and can play/beat multiple games in 30 days. Beats paying for a game outright.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Maybe if it was 10 or 8 dollars a month, sure.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 11, 2019)

Makes sense on PC. On Stadia, not so much - it's more expensive than an actual Stadia sub, lol


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 11, 2019)

Nice. Too expensive though. Gamepass and EA access are cheaper.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2019)

Owenge said:


> another one.



It's an incredibly good business idea that actually benefits consumers too. Win/win. For less casual gamers it lets people play brand new games for only $15 which is pretty crazy. It's almost like the good ol' rental days, just with no restrictions and 100+ other games to boot. Very smart.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 11, 2019)

I don't like ubisoft games

Same generic open world with a different skin over it

Be it Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, Ghost Recon, ect

Its all the same crap


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's almost like the good ol' rental days, just with no restrictions and 100+ other games to boot. Very smart.



It's like the good ol' rental days, but you have to buy n subscriptions from n companies to actually play all the latest titles.  It's the same catastrophe that Netflix is devolving to as companies have decided it's better to splinter off to their own subscription service.  Now, if you only play the latest games to beat them (which is very much what rentals was often about) it might still be a great deal.  The rest of us more casual gamers who will wait 5+ years to play a game, $15/month is terrible.  $5/month-$10/month total is probably about the limit before it's better to just buy older game bundles.  I mean, look at how many games are sold dirt cheap right when a new release is about to announced to "drum up interest".  *shrug*

At least it looks like it won't be streaming on the PC?


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 11, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> It's like the good ol' rental days, but you have to buy n subscriptions from n companies to actually play all the latest titles.  It's the same catastrophe that Netflix is devolving to as companies have decided it's better to splinter off to their own subscription service.  Now, if you only play the latest games to beat them (which is very much what rentals was often about) it might still be a great deal.  The rest of us more casual gamers who will wait 5+ years to play a game, $15/month is terrible.  $5/month-$10/month total is probably about the limit before it's better to just buy older game bundles.  I mean, look at how many games are sold dirt cheap right when a new release is about to announced to "drum up interest".  *shrug*
> 
> At least it looks like it won't be streaming on the PC?



No "casual" gamer waits 5+ years LOL. Are you on drugs? Casual gamers are the ones consuming new media at its freshest. Casual doesn't mean occasional. There's a reason games like Madden sell like hotcakes every single year, it captures the casual audience. A more invested gamer would be more likely to research previous titles or market pricing trends. A more invested gamer is the one more likely to research older games to play and if it's worth getting the new one (because with Sports games, it never is).

You're not a "casual" gamer. You're cheap. Big difference.

$15 is fantastic. Absolutely fantastic. Someone sees $80 (in Canada, $60 USD), and might be taken aback. But $15? Fuck that's easy. Thats an hour or two of work for most people. People just keep subscribed to the service and let it run. They constantly get new games to play without huge bills attached. Win/win. It also more easily exposes casual gamers to older games thanks to the simplicity of the catalog and having every game at your fingertips.

And of course for invested gamers, the benefits are great. Want Watch Dogs 3 but know you'll beat it in a week? Buy a month of uplay+ for $15, beat it, unsub. It means a lot of people won't outright buy the game, but it also means cheapasses hyped for the game who weren't going to buy it (and more likely to buy it used) will spend the $15 to play it.

Like I said. It's a win/win for consumers and the company. It's an incredibly good tactic.


Also in regards to rentals, I paid like $10 for a week long rental. I don't give half a shit if this is just subscribing to a single publisher. A single publisher like Ubisoft or EA has a HUGE catalog of games for the price. 1000% better than rentals ever were.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 11, 2019)

Good point. We are going have a streaming/sub service from every single company. lol


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Just pirate your games and never look back


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

So at this point, we're up to like $60/month if you want to subscribe to all these different streaming services.  Which is enough to buy you 1-6 games for that month anyway.  Absolutely asinine.  Apparently publishers are just tired of people owning their games.


----------



## 00technocolor00 (Jun 11, 2019)

Like the netflix competitors these services are kinda just cannibalizing each other. Wouldn't it be far more profitable if all these companies joined forces to make one ultimate subscription service? Yo itd be esp crazy if that was all available to stream through something like googles stradia or whatever. Wouldn't need a $500+ pc that will need hardware updates every 3-5 years to play the latest games. That'd limit piracy extremely, entirely for games exclusive to that service with no retail copy barring some dramatic insane hacking heist. Seriously itd be $$$$


----------



## x65943 (Jun 11, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Makes sense on PC. On Stadia, not so much - it's more expensive than an actual Stadia sub, lol


Stadia is $10 just for the service which has 1 game right now

Additional games cost money - so you would have to pay for both subscriptions to play on stadia


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> So at this point, we're up to like $60/month if you want to subscribe to all these different streaming services.  Which is enough to buy you 1-6 games for that month anyway.  Absolutely asinine.  Apparently publishers are just tired of people owning their games.


What arse have you been up?
This isn't a cloud service /s


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> What arse have you been up?
> This isn't a cloud service /s


If you lose access to the games when you drop your subscription, they might as well be streamed.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> If you lose access to the games when you drop your subscription, they might as well be streamed.


Then


Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Just pirate your games and never look back


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's an incredibly good business idea that actually benefits consumers too. Win/win. For less casual gamers it lets people play brand new games for only $15 which is pretty crazy. It's almost like the good ol' rental days, just with no restrictions and 100+ other games to boot. Very smart.


Right, but it stacks. Origin, Game Pass, Uplay.. Guess I'll be alternating from time to time.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 11, 2019)

This is such a great deal I'm surprised more people don't see this. I see alot of people talk about ownership, who freaking cares? How many of you really go back and play a 5 year old game? For the average Joe who wants to play the latest game this is a FANTASTIC DEAL. Pay for 4 months and that is ONE new game.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> If you lose access to the games when you drop your subscription, they might as well be streamed.


Nah. It's on your hardware. Renting a game vs streaming it.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jun 11, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Right, but it stacks. Origin, Game Pass, Uplay.. Guess I'll be alternating from time to time.



It takes 5 seconds to re-new your service. Even so I'm sure it is still less then 80 a month which is the price of 1 new game and an indie.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> It takes 5 seconds to re-new your service. Even so I'm sure it is still less then 80 a month which is the price of 1 new game and an indie.


No, I know. Just planning it all out.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Then


I do pirate EGS exclusives, but I'm not complaining about having to buy games.  Only about too many companies moving in the direction of streaming/subscription services.  They all think they're gonna hit it big, but as @00technocolor00 said, they're just gonna cannibalize each other instead.



Memoir said:


> Nah. It's on your hardware. Renting a game vs streaming it.


Sure, but if you keep or make a backup of it, that's the same as piracy.  Why bother paying the $15/month at that point?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I do pirate EGS exclusives, but I'm not complaining about having to buy games.  Only about too many companies moving in the direction of streaming/subscription services.  They all think they're gonna hit it big, but as @00technocolor00 said, they're just gonna cannibalize each other instead.
> 
> 
> Sure, but if you keep or make a backup of it, that's the same as piracy.  Why bother paying the $15/month at that point?


I pirate games with a try before you buy motto


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> No "casual" gamer waits 5+ years LOL. Are you on drugs? Casual gamers are the ones consuming new media at its freshest. Casual doesn't mean occasional. There's a reason games like Madden sell like hotcakes every single year, it captures the casual audience.



"The term casual gaming refers to video games which do not require a major time investment to play, win, and enjoy. A casual gamer is a player who enjoys any video game without investing significant time to it, playing it spontaneously, irregularly, or infrequently." -- random google match for casual gamer which seems like a reasonable definition



Hells Malice said:


> You're not a "casual" gamer. You're cheap. Big difference.



Granted that I'm cheap.  Looking at that definition, I'd say I probably wouldn't qualify as a casual gamer.  I'm not sure if it's the casual gamer that's driving the Madden series or not.  Perhaps the casual consumer?  It sounds overly simplistic to group everyone into basically three categories:  non-gamers, casual gamers, and hardcore gamers.  *shrug*  Regardless, there's a lot of people who wait at least a minimum of several months to get games at substantially reduced price, as evidence by the amount of people still buying physical copies precisely for that reason.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> I do pirate EGS exclusives, but I'm not complaining about having to buy games.  Only about too many companies moving in the direction of streaming/subscription services.  They all think they're gonna hit it big, but as @00technocolor00 said, they're just gonna cannibalize each other instead.
> 
> 
> Sure, but if you keep or make a backup of it, that's the same as piracy.  Why bother paying the $15/month at that point?


Can I pirate the Division 2 and play it online? Being a pirate is fine and dandy, but why gimp yourself out of spite for a business decision? It's like going to Linux exclusively because you hate Microsoft or even Apple.

If you want to "own" the game you can still buy it. It'll just sit there when you're done though. I've got 200+ games in Steam. Why? I have no idea. I play maybe 7 of them.

This doesn't apply to everyone. Clearly it doesn't work for you. I actually prefer paying a small fee for nearly unfettered access to newer games. The service pays for itself after a while.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 11, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Can I pirate the Division 2 and play it online? Being a pirate is fine and dandy, but why gimp yourself out of spite for a business decision? It's like going to Linux exclusively because you hate Microsoft or even Apple.


I doubt it, but I don't know for sure.  There have been more than a few instances of pirated games which could be played online.  Regardless, Division 2 isn't an EGS exclusive, it's available on uPlay.  And for my money, single-player games are always the much better value.  Multiplayer-only games come and go with the wind.


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Jun 11, 2019)

00technocolor00 said:


> Like the netflix competitors these services are kinda just cannibalizing each other. Wouldn't it be far more profitable if all these companies joined forces to make one ultimate subscription service? Yo itd be esp crazy if that was all available to stream through something like googles stradia or whatever. Wouldn't need a $500+ pc that will need hardware updates every 3-5 years to play the latest games. That'd limit piracy extremely, entirely for games exclusive to that service with no retail copy barring some dramatic insane hacking heist. Seriously itd be $$$$


Also there is the fact of data caps that some isp have , wich means no more games after a certain amount of data. You also pay for the best isp....streaming is seriousely a bad thing man. For people that only have enoug money to buy  one game a year it;s horrible.


----------



## Owenge (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> It's an incredibly good business idea that actually benefits consumers too. Win/win. For less casual gamers it lets people play brand new games for only $15 which is pretty crazy. It's almost like the good ol' rental days, just with no restrictions and 100+ other games to boot. Very smart.


Point taken


----------



## RandomUser (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> And of course for invested gamers, the benefits are great. Want Watch Dogs 3 but know you'll beat it in a week? Buy a month of uplay+ for $15, beat it, unsub.


You're sounding like they make it easy to unsubscribe . Most company makes it easy to subscribe, like within a click or two, but you have to call to unsubscribe, why can't they have the unsubscribe feature directly on your account page and easy to find at that? No more wading through automated response and wait times to get someone.


----------



## Dontuuch17 (Jun 11, 2019)

I think it's a good idea. I can't tell if you can access classic titles like Grandia 2 also though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

uplay 2: electric boogaloo


----------



## Xabring (Jun 11, 2019)

Xzi said:


> So at this point, we're up to like $60/month if you want to subscribe to all these different streaming services.  Which is enough to buy you 1-6 games for that month anyway.  Absolutely asinine.  Apparently publishers are just tired of people owning their games.


Yep, That's basically the trend. Games as a "service" in a nutshell.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 11, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Stadia is $10 just for the service which has 1 game right now
> 
> Additional games cost money - so you would have to pay for both subscriptions to play on stadia


Yeah, that I know - I just expect such "subscriptions for subscriptions" to at least be cheaper than a base product


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Jonna (Jun 11, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> This is such a great deal I'm surprised more people don't see this. I see alot of people talk about ownership, who freaking cares? How many of you really go back and play a 5 year old game? For the average Joe who wants to play the latest game this is a FANTASTIC DEAL. Pay for 4 months and that is ONE new game.


Actually, I go back and play games even older than that without going super retro (I just recently went back and played Prey - not the new one, the 2006 version).

Which is exactly why I am super down for this. I love my Ubisoft games, and this is perfect for some one like me that doesn't want to invest a whole ton of money on a bunch of games that will take me longer than usual to play, thanks to my work and my daughter taking up time .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

pirating is cheaper


----------



## Jonna (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> pirating is cheaper


And the sky is blue as well!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 11, 2019)

Jonna said:


> And the sky is blue as well!


actually it's not

science!


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 11, 2019)

Not a bad move. If it weren't for humble bundle and/or my huge-ass backlog list of games, I might even try it for some months (okay: it needs a linux port as well). It's less hassle than pirating, and some games ubisoft makes are pretty good.

My only gripe with it is rather ironically: it's ubisoft. Their open world games and their simulation games (anno, settlers) tend to take many dozens of hours to play. This means that you can't "plow through" them like you can with indies ("this thing from my backlog looks interesting...<2 hours later>...okay: it was very good, but I'm done with it.  ").

In other words: I'd only get it when I was unemployed, and when I'm unemployed, the first thing that I'm cutting is my gaming budget. So...to me, it's an example of something I'd never get because I am me.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The idea is cool, but.... IDK ugh. At least it's not stupid cloud gaming.



Think about it. They wants your money. So it is not worth. And it is SO unnecessarily. I declined it!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2019)

Awesome time for pc gamers, just registered for the free trial. Idk whether to continue subscription afterwards since for me Game Pass is the better option


----------



## Stwert (Jun 11, 2019)

CallmeBerto said:


> This is such a great deal I'm surprised more people don't see this. I see alot of people talk about ownership, who freaking cares? How many of you really go back and play a 5 year old game? For the average Joe who wants to play the latest game this is a FANTASTIC DEAL. Pay for 4 months and that is ONE new game.




5 year old games? I still go back and play 40 year old games. I like ownership of the products I pay for, generally. I’ll grant you I don’t mind streaming services so much as I do buying a single game digitally, because I don’t feel as if I’m paying for any one product in particular.

But the days of owning our games are coming to an end. Even if we buy them physically, in ten years time we’re probably not going to be able to download the huge patches to fix bugs and add missing content. Hell look at MK11, that game needs to be online so much it’s practically pointless buying it for a collection.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 11, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> It's like the good ol' rental days, but you have to buy n subscriptions from n companies to actually play all the latest titles.  It's the same catastrophe that Netflix is devolving to as companies have decided it's better to splinter off to their own subscription service.  Now, if you only play the latest games to beat them (which is very much what rentals was often about) it might still be a great deal.  The rest of us more casual gamers who will wait 5+ years to play a game, $15/month is terrible.  $5/month-$10/month total is probably about the limit before it's better to just buy older game bundles.  I mean, look at how many games are sold dirt cheap right when a new release is about to announced to "drum up interest".  *shrug*
> 
> At least it looks like it won't be streaming on the PC?



Agree with almost everything you said.



Hells Malice said:


> No "casual" gamer waits 5+ years LOL. Are you on drugs? Casual gamers are the ones consuming new media at its freshest. Casual doesn't mean occasional. There's a reason games like Madden sell like hotcakes every single year, it captures the casual audience. A more invested gamer would be more likely to research previous titles or market pricing trends. A more invested gamer is the one more likely to research older games to play and if it's worth getting the new one (because with Sports games, it never is).
> 
> You're not a "casual" gamer. You're cheap. Big difference.
> 
> ...



Disagree with almost everything you said. And to say something like "Are you on drugs?" because someone has a different take or opinion is pretty stupid. Not going to get into the entire thing, but just for starters... it's the Madden fans who drive Madden sales. Being a casual gamer has ZERO to do with it. My son is an avid gamer who plays all types of games, often, including Madden, because he's a fan of the NFL outside of gaming. So that "casual audience" theory can be completely tossed out the window. If you look at practically any definition of casual gamer you can find online - it most certainly DOES correlate to occasional. I'm a casual gamer even though I own and play tons of different types of games, I just don't invest large amounts of time into gaming like a hard core gamer would. And guess what? I have tons of titles that are MUCH older than 5 years that I'm still waiting to play.


----------



## osm70 (Jun 11, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> No "casual" gamer waits 5+ years LOL. Are you on drugs? Casual gamers are the ones consuming new media at its freshest. Casual doesn't mean occasional. There's a reason games like Madden sell like hotcakes every single year, it captures the casual audience. A more invested gamer would be more likely to research previous titles or market pricing trends. A more invested gamer is the one more likely to research older games to play and if it's worth getting the new one (because with Sports games, it never is).
> 
> You're not a "casual" gamer. You're cheap. Big difference.
> 
> ...


Maybe for most people in your country. It's more like 4 or 5 hours of work here in my country.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Jonna said:


> And the sky is blue as well!



And water remains a liquid, your point?


----------



## Jonna (Jun 11, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> And water remains a liquid, your point?


I don't know, ask Blade - I thought we were just pointing out obvious random facts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 11, 2019)

Jonna said:


> I don't know, ask Blade - I thought we were just pointing out obvious random facts.



Just saying that 14 dollars a month is a bit much, do we really need more subscription services? And do we really need more uPlay?


----------



## dude1 (Jun 11, 2019)

Jonna said:


> And the sky is blue as well!


Lies  
it’s cloudy today


----------



## Tarmfot (Jun 11, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> actually it's not
> 
> science!





> However, closer to the horizon the sunlight must pass through more of the atmosphere before it reaches our eyes. This gives the rays of other colors of light a chance to be spread so that the light reaching our eyes is more a mixture of all the colors and therefore appears lighter.



I'm not sure.  Closer to the Horizon would be more blue. Light travels more distance then more blue with this explanation. :-?
I 'll pay attention for this.

I do subscription service only for the free ones. I never buy a single game on steam, epic, whatever. 
Perhaps gog because of not drm.


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 12, 2019)

15 dollars is a bit expensive for me.
Regarding price points, Microsoft had it right.
But this opion is welcome. Beats streaming, and for a frugal gamer like me, it isn't that bad.

Where can I buy time so I can play all the games I want?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 12, 2019)

Ubisoft is obviously making enough money to survive and pay every single one of their employees so why the need for this uPlay+ bullshit?


----------



## Captain_N (Jun 12, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> At least it looks like it won't be streaming on the PC?



That's just the beginning. It will turn into streaming after.. This is how you transition from people owning the games they buy to never owning anything. It creeps in slowly then before you know it its already there...

For those that think its good for the consumer your wrong. These companies cant wait for its consumers to own nothing and have zero control over the usage of the product.

@Memoir I prefer spending $60 on a game i can still play 30 years later. When all services for the game are long gone.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 13, 2019)

They promote this type of service as if its a good thing and but you know what comes with this? Microtransactions for Single player games... Nah I'm good, Ubisoft as of lately is very medicorce to me anyway.


----------



## Jonna (Jun 13, 2019)

Logan97 said:


> They promote this type of service as if its a good thing and but you know what comes with this? Microtransactions for Single player games... Nah I'm good, Ubisoft as of lately is very medicorce to me anyway.


This comes with all the DLC, season passes and extra stuff the games have if applicable.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 13, 2019)

Ahhhh. Live service. Ruuuuuun!


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jun 14, 2019)

You need to start thinking about the subscription services as a reverse IV. Instead of delivering a medicine or saline to you just while you are in the hospital, you let these companies stick their needles in you and start sucking blood out of you $10, $20, $50 at a time until you terminate the relationship - usually months after you realize you're not getting much for your monthly outlay. (Worst of all are the poor folks who pay $150 a month for cable TV and have to endure a barrage of commercials - and PAY for the privilege!). Unless you have some serious "get a life" issues, you don't need them. Invest heavily in your life and you can leave these leeches for good. All of them.
#resist


----------



## Stwert (Jun 14, 2019)

1MiinMofo said:


> You need to start thinking about the subscription services as a reverse IV. Instead of delivering a medicine or saline to you just while you are in the hospital, you let these companies stick their needles in you and start sucking blood out of you $10, $20, $50 at a time until you terminate the relationship - usually months after you realize you're not getting much for your monthly outlay. (Worst of all are the poor folks who pay $150 a month for cable TV and have to endure a barrage of commercials - and PAY for the privilege!). Unless you have some serious "get a life" issues, you don't need them. Invest heavily in your life and you can leave these leeches for good. All of them.
> #resist



Personally I doubt I’d ever subscribe to any of these from a single producer, I wouldn’t want to be limited to just one companies games. Xbox Game Pass, or PlayStation Now at least give you a mix of publishers titles.

I’d still rather just buy a physical game though. I mean consider my gaming since January, aside from a game I did a user review for, I’ve only really  been playing Spider-Man on and off for 6 months.

That game cost the wife £30 (it was one of my Christmas presents). Had I been playing that via a subscription service I’d have to pay every month, just for a few hours a month. So, what? For arguments sake, say £10 a month. That would be £60, double the price. Yes, there would be more games available, but I wouldn’t be playing them. The maths in those kinds of situations just don’t add up in favour of a subscription.


----------



## Erol (Jun 17, 2019)

Gamepass is enough for me


----------

